# Would you consider yourself to be rich?



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll start with me. I consider myself to be in a average middle class family. My parents make combined around $100,000 a year before taxes. However we have a mortgage and both me and my sister go to college so have a lot of expenses. So I'm gonna say NO


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Hell no. I wish


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

ITT: OP sublimely brags his parents makes $100k.
But no, I only make about $13,000 a year. poor as ****.

I always find a way to buy what i want & live good though....


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

successful said:


> ITT: OP sublimely brags his parents makes $100k.
> But no, I only make about $13,000 a year. poor as ****.
> 
> I always find a way to buy what i want & live good though....


Sorry I wasn't trying to brag. I make like $2000 a year or something. I didn't mean to come off like that. I don't consider having more money to be something that makes anyone a better person so I'm not sure why you thought I was. Even if I did brag about anything it would only be something I was proud of. Either way Im not rich so...


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Not rich, never been rich. Technically I was middle class growing up, considering my dad made about 75k, but my parents were ALWAYS in debt with medical bills and other bills. My dad would steal money from our birthday cards, and we would get food at pantries. 

Now, personally, as an adult I'm also considered in poverty. Money is not really a goal of mine, I'm used to not having it, but being comfortable would be nice..It's really ok though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If Having strongly odorous farts is "rich" then yes. Very.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ 
New username: Richie Rip


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

In my country, I'm living at near poverty...living in a small town helps that a lot though.

Compared to the human race as a whole, I'm living in luxury.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I am unemployed, so my answer is no.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

the cheat said:


> In my country, I'm living at near poverty...living in a small town helps that a lot though.
> 
> Compared to the human race as a whole, I'm living in luxury.


You always seem to have such a great attitude! How do you do it??


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Nope. Pretty sure I'm classified as low-income.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, I'm rich in life!


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*lol NOPE, my hubby makes about 32,000.00 a year to support me and our son. I cant work because of alllllllll my issues! So definetly NO. *


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

The first thing that springs to most minds money and material things. That's sad.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

the cheat said:


> In my country, I'm living at near poverty...living in a small town helps that a lot though.
> 
> Compared to the human race as a whole, I'm living in luxury.


Admirable answer


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

No, but not as poor as those in poverty


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

MsDaisy said:


> The first thing that springs to most minds money and material things. That's sad.


Because when you're poor,that defines soooo much of your life.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not rich, but pretty comfortable.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> You always seem to have such a great attitude! How do you do it??


Short answer? I smoke a lot of weed.

Long answer:

As someone who is diagnosed with clinical depression, it's kinda funny to read that being said about me :b but anytime I feel like life dealt me a _really_ bad hand, I think about two things: the warm bed I woke up in, and the hot shower I took after I got out of that bed. If that's how your day starts, you're living like a king compared to most human beings, despite what happens the rest of the day.



MsDaisy said:


> Admirable answer


Thanks.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I grew up poor and even though I now have a full time job, my own house, and zero debt I'm far from being rich.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

pbandjam said:


> I'll start with me. I consider myself to be in a average middle class family. My parents make combined around $100,000 a year before taxes. However we have a mortgage and both me and my sister go to college so have a lot of expenses. So I'm gonna say NO


Do you live with your parents? Do you have your own car? Are you and your sister going to private or public universities?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely not. If anything I practically don't have any money consider that I'm in debt for school tuition. I do have a lot of money in my bank account, but only a small fraction of it is actually money I worked for. The rest is from my loans. I don't care to ever be rich. I just want to live comfortably.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

No, I wish.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am working two jobs for the summer to pay college fees and accommodation without taking out a loan, pay off my car loan, tax and insurance. I never ask my parents for money and am never broke - but by no means rich.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not wealthy by any stretch, but most people aren't. I can afford a place to live and things to eat, so things are pretty decent I'd say.



the cheat said:


> As someone who is diagnosed with clinical depression, it's kinda funny to read that being said about me :b but anytime I feel like life dealt me a _really_ bad hand, I think about two things: the warm bed I woke up in, and the hot shower I took after I got out of that bed. If that's how your day starts, you're living like a king compared to most human beings, despite what happens the rest of the day.


These are wise and wonderful words.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm broke and low on gas, and I have no idea how I'm gonna get to work tomorrow.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Do you live with your parents? Do you have your own car? Are you and your sister going to private or public universities?


Me and my sister share one car. My sister actually goes to a public university and lives in one of the college dorms but doesn't have a car during fall/spring semesters. I go to a community college and live with my parents. I went to a public college but lost my scholarships so I came and decided to get my prereqs home.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

mynameislacie said:


> Hell no. I wish


same. but i'm a bit unmotivated too so i blame myself for some of it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Being rich is when the money works for you not when you work for the money.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope but my parents are decently well off. I only made like $19,000 last year on disability. Have plenty of debt equaling about a year's income worth.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

A homeless person in the US has it way better than many many people in third world countries. I think just living in the US is rich (not "rich" but I don't know what word to use) in itself


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm average, I guess. My dad was asset rich but income poor. He had land worth a million-plus but made very little income from it. Leased it to a hay farmer for a few thousand a year. :blank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mirror said:


> A homeless person in the US has it way better than many many people in third world countries. I think just living in the US is rich (not "rich" but I don't know what word to use) in itself


True. Not only that, but the average "low income" person in the USA is better off than the royalty were in the middle ages. What with cars, TV, telephones, computers, running water, sewer, electricity, central heat, central air conditioning, all the food you can eat, etc. Even the super wealthy couldn't dream of such things back then.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> True. Not only that, but the average "low income" person in the USA is better off than the royalty were in the middle ages. What with cars, TV, telephones, computers, running water, sewer, electricity, central heat, central air conditioning, all the food you can eat, etc. Even the super wealthy couldn't dream of such things back then.


I don't think the super wealthy back then had to work 9-6 and commute 45 minutes each way. They had someone to bring them fresh water, to heat their baths, and to take away their chamber pot.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't make a lot of money and my apartment is small, it is still a big improvement on my very modest upbringing. I feel rich just to have clean water to drink and food in the fridge.


----------



## edwardbeck1 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Poor in America bur Rich overseas.*

I want to take a few hundred grand that i have and go overseas. Somewhere like Indonesia, Phils, or even Central America. Live frugal until I die. I feel like I would be hiding from society though.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

heck no. i live on a graduate student stipend. but i survive. im better off than a lot of people.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I am absolutely not rich, but I grew up in a middle/upper middle class family and now I have a decent job, so I'm pretty comfortable.



the cheat said:


> Short answer? I smoke a lot of weed.
> 
> Long answer:
> 
> As someone who is diagnosed with clinical depression, it's kinda funny to read that being said about me :b but anytime I feel like life dealt me a _really_ bad hand, I think about two things: the warm bed I woke up in, and the hot shower I took after I got out of that bed. If that's how your day starts, you're living like a king compared to most human beings, despite what happens the rest of the day.


all of this is fabulous. you win at life.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Compared to North American or some European standards, people would say I am not rich. But I would say I am. I net about 29K US$ per year which is more than most people in the world make. I have all the food I can eat, I have all the clothes I can wear, I have a house, a car, air conditioning, heating, etc etc. 
But, like the country of Bhutan, I would rather be rich in Happiness than rich in material possessions. One of the happiest times of my life I was living in a 326 square foot shack with no electricity or any other utilities and my only transportation was a bike. Think of it like camping in a remote cabin for a year.
The only thing I would want more money for would to be able to buy a piece of land and become self sufficient. But for now I will sit in the lap of luxury in my air conditioned house in front of my flat screen monitor with my family and pets not suffering from lack of any necessities.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No, I went to do some shopping today and ended up to waste all my money. Awesome....


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have much money. But I consider money as... Not that important..


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I have quite a lot of money,but earn very little like $20k or something so maybe I wouldn't call myself rich quite yet...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm broke and unemployed.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i barely scrape by - living alone, making around 23k/year temping.


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

By 1st world standards I'm upper middle class, but considering it's the 1st world and I'm incredibly well off compared to the world at large, I'd say yes.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

lol no


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Personally I make no income, because I'm just a kid. But my dad owns a lot of property. He invested back in the 80s, and so did his father. Now that his father has passed on, he received all the properties he once owned. My dad owns more then 10 houses, which we rent out and receive quite a lot of money every month. My dad is very cheap though. He is also disabled and has only one leg so therefore it's our only source of income. But it's still a lot. Our house is quite horrible. It's very messy, with old furniture. It's quite disgusting really. So basically my dad has a lot of money in the bank, but we don't live like rich people. But we could if my dad was willing to spend any money. I'm not complaining, but I still don't really consider myself rich since our lifestyle is lower middle class.


----------

